# betta hides alot



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

Is it normal for him to hide a lot? Hell come out when he hears me around the tank and seems a bit during the day but he hides alot in the skull decoration I have in the tank. the water parameters are perfect and he's healthy from what I can see. Tank temp at 80


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

how many gallons is tank? how long has tank been setup? How long have you had the betta?


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

5.5 gallon just him in there since Saturday night and I'm not sure


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

As soon as I turn the tank light on in the am he comes out and swims around. During the day he will home for like a half hour at a time then come out. But when its night he wont come out


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

frazier718 said:


> As soon as I turn the tank light on in the am he comes out and swims around. During the day he will home for like a half hour at a time then come out. But when its night he wont come out


give him some time..he's been with you less than a week..once he gets used to his enviroment he will be all over his new home. 

Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds pretty normal to me, fish rest when the lights go out too. you can adjust the lighting schedule so they are on more when you are around to see him, and off when you're at work.


----------

